
Deep Reinforcement Learning Using Keras and OpenAI Gym - fchollet
https://github.com/coreylynch/async-rl
======
chris_va
Highlights:

1) No GPUs necessary, gives similar/better results in similar time (see
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1602.01783v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1602.01783v1.pdf))

2) 1-step Q (according to paper, maybe could do better with actor-critic + 1
LSTM layer)

3) Keras is really only used for a tiny fraction of the code. Which means that
there is a lot of boilerplate that could be rolled up into a shared library
still.

------
fitzwatermellow
It's interesting that the unintended constraint of most folks running these
environments on their home commodity laptops instead of a bank of Tesla GPUs
may prove extremely beneficial!

